# Was können diese Ruten?



## howmuchisthefish (9. Januar 2014)

Nabend 

Gerade zwei Ruten ersteigert:

DAM Fighter Pro Tele Stipprute 7m (mit kostenl. Vers. 16,99€)
Mitchell Privilege Pro - Boat 302 3m 150-250WG (mit Vers. 42,50€)

Beide sind neu.

Die Stipprute wollte ich für den Rhein und Hafen. Ist das so ok? Kann ich damit auch am See stippen und macht das Sinn?

Die Mitchell, ja das ist ne Bootsrute, wollte ich für schwere Fische. Hauptsächlich Waller!?

Sind die Preise ok? Sind die Ruten für meinen Einsatzzweck geeignet? Sind das überhaupt gute Modelle oder hab ich total daneben gegriffen?


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Na da hätte man vielleicht früher fragen sollen, jetzt sei glücklich mit Deinen Einkäufen oder kauf Taschentücher zum reinheulen.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Das vorher fragen ist schwierig bei einer Auktion die fast abgelaufen ist. 

Und mit der Antwort kann ich nicht viel anfangen, außer dass die Ruten anscheinend schlecht sind. 

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## thanatos (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

zum Glück gibt es keine dummen Fragen sondern nur dumme Antworten,
und die kannst du jetzt bekommen:Eigendlich sollte man damit angeln können,ob sie es gut können mußt du schon allein rausfinden.Könne sie es nicht kanst du ja immer noch deine Tomatenpflanzen oder Blümchen damit stützen oder Frau und Kinder damit verhauen,oder,oder oder...................


----------



## howmuchisthefish (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Danke. Die Mitchell macht auf mich einen soliden Eindruck. Die kostet neu in diversen Shops um die 80€. Und hier im Forum hatte man mir damals auch eine Mitchell empfohlen mit der ich dann wunderbar meine Forellen gefangen habe.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Die Stippe kann man nehmen um kurz ein paar Köfis zu stippen, ist aber eigentlich nichts für den ernsten Einsatz. Bei dieser Länge muss schon Carbon her. Wenn du die erstmal ausgefahren hast und damit angelst weisst du warum


----------



## howmuchisthefish (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Was anderes hatte ich mit der Stipprute auch nicht vor. Will damit ja nur Köderfische fangen. Dachte mit einer Stipprute macht man auch nichts anderes?? Dachte damit fischt man nur kleine Köfis...

Hab so ein Teil noch nie in der Hand gehabt und wichtig sind mir die Köderfische nun auch wieder nicht, dass ich mehr für eine Stipprute ausgeben würde. 

Und die Mitchell?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Mit ner Stippe kann man auch auf größere Friedfische gehen, sogar auf Brassen, Karpfen etc. Da nimmt man aber eher Steckruten aus Carbon mit einem Gummizug.

Die Mitchell kenne ich nicht, wird aber sicher ne vernünftige Rute sein.


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Die Mitchell würde ich jetzt nicht gerade als Wallerrute für den Po auswählen, aber mit einer guten(!) Roll daran sollte sie die deutschen Durchschnittswaller schon packen. Auf gut deutsch, es gibt besseres.

BTW... es gibt auch Stippruten, die lupfen locker einen vollen Eimer aus dem Wasser und mit dem passenden Gummizug problemlos auch wirklich große Barben... etc..


----------



## howmuchisthefish (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Na das ist doch schon mal was. Danke euch


----------



## howmuchisthefish (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Nochmal ich 

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine passende Rolle zur Mitchell für Waller empfehlen + geflochtene Schnur?
Habe nur ein Kriterium: Möchte eine Abu Garcia Rolle.


----------



## feko (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Willste mit der 3 meter Mitchel denn auch vom Boot aus fischen?
Ganz schön lang für eine Bootsrute,aber nun gut.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Nein, nur am See und Hafengebiet vom Ufer aus. Ein Boot habe ich garnicht und werde die nächste Zeit auch keines betreten.


----------



## Andal (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*



feko schrieb:


> Willste mit der 3 meter Mitchel denn auch vom Boot aus fischen?
> Ganz schön lang für eine Bootsrute,aber nun gut.



Zum Abspannen, auch vom Boot, eine absolut übliche Länge.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Habe das Gefühl, dass die verfügbaren Abu Garcia Rollen alle zu klein sind!? Die größte, die ich bei Gerlinger finden konnte, ist eine 6000er. Auf die passen um die 220m, bei 0,35mono drauf. Das wird etwas wenig, wenn ich da ne geflochtene draufspule, oder?

Oder soll ich es mal einfach mit einer 0,5er oder 0,6er mono versuchen? Sollten 150m nicht ausreichen vom Ufer aus?


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Irgendwie kommt das so rüber, als ob Du noch keinen wirklichen Plan hast. Wenn Du die Rute zum Wallerangeln nutzen willst, dann schau Dich bei den Rollen bei Penn um. 

0,40er Geflochtene ist dann auch schon ein richtiges Abschleppseil, für nicht ganz kleine Waller sicherlich angemessen aber die sind nicht die Regel. Normalerweise sollte eine 0,24er bzw. 17 Kg (Tragkraft) Geflochtene reichen, wobei man nicht auf den Durchmesser sondern auf die Knotenfestigkeit schauen sollte.

150 m sollten auch ausreichen, wenn Du mal einen 2 m Waller dran hast, dann sicherlich nicht, aber Rute und entsprechend starke Rolle, entsprechende Wirbel und Karabiner vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*



> Wenn Du die Rute zum Wallerangeln nutzen willst, dann schau Dich bei den Rollen bei Penn um.


Oder Finnor, vergiss dass mit Abu auf Waller, da kenne ich keine Statio die das lange mitmacht! 
Es sei denn du steigst auf Multirollen von dem Hersteller um, aber dazu eignet sich deine Rute (Mitchel) nicht.
Ansonsten sehe ich das mit der Schnurstärke ähnlich wie Ulli.
Die "schwächste" Schnur zum wallern, für relativ hindernisfreie Gewässer, ist bei mir 40Lbs Powerpro (0,28mm/real etwa 0,40mm) Tragkraft 18,5Kg.
Sobald aber viele Hindernisse vorhanden sind, wie etwa in Totholz gespickten Altarmen, dann kann auch eine Schnur mit 60Kg Tragkraft nötig sein. 
Sonst hast du keine Chance und der Fisch nach Abriss auch nicht!
Eine Rolle die zu deiner Rute passen würde(kleinst möglich), wäre die Penn Spinfisher V
ab 5500er Größe. Aber auch nur für die leichte Wallerfischerei, wenn dickere Schnüre verwendet werden, weil es das Gewässer nötig macht, dann auch in 7500er Größe!

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Penn-Spinfisher-SSV

Jürgen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Danke Uli und danke Taxidermist!

Dass das Wallerfischen ne teure Angelegenheit ist, wurde mir schon öfter gesagt.... Wollte ja erstmal nur die grundlegenden Dinge dafür haben: Rute, Rolle und Schnur. Den Rest dann nach und nach kaufen...
Aber dass es dann schon sooo früh losgeht!? 

Über 120€ wollte ich dann doch nicht für die Rolle hinblättern. Zumindest nicht in diesem Jahr.

Hier hätte ich 3:
Penn Pursuit 6000 (258m/0,41mm) 49,50€ http://www.gerlinger.de/stationaerrollen/887/penn+rolle+pursuit+6000_art_1190_634/89641/

Penn Captiva CV2 8000 (338m/0,38mm) 54,95€ http://www.gerlinger.de/stationaerrollen/887/penn+rolle+captiva+cv2+8000_inclusive+alu_ersatzspule_+_1154029_/78003/

Penn Spinnfisher SSG 450 (230m/0,30mm) 64,90€ http://www.gerlinger.de/stationaerrollen/887/penn+rolle+spinnfisher+ssg+450_1154_062/37309/


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*



> Über 120€ wollte ich dann doch nicht für die Rolle hinblättern. Zumindest nicht in diesem Jahr.



Da musst du mal genauer hinschauen, denn die 5500er Spinfisher V kostet beim Bode nur 90€ und bei der Domäne 85€!
Aber es muss auch nicht unbedingt diese sein, die günstigste wallertaugliche Rolle die momentan zu haben ist, sind die Slammer ab 460er aufwärts.
Die sind jedenfalls deutlich tauglicher, als die Plastikrollen die du dir ausgesucht hast und würden sich auch gut auf der Mitchel Rute machen.

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Slammer-560--229.html

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Slammer-760--200.html

Jürgen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Ganz vergessen...


Ulli3D schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt das so rüber, als ob Du noch keinen wirklichen Plan hast.


Da hast du vollkommen Recht! :q

Und Danke Jürgen #6


----------



## Trollwut (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*



howmuchisthefish schrieb:


> Ganz vergessen...
> Da hast du vollkommen Recht! :q
> 
> Und Danke Jürgen #6




Ja, ich weiß nich, obs dann gleich das sinnvollste is, sich irgendwelche Ruten online zu bestellen und gleich auf die "Flussmonster" losgehn zu wollen. nichts gegen dich, aber ich halt das nicht für sooo sinnvoll


----------



## Hardiii (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Fürs wallerfischen bitte richtiges material benutzen! Wenn es dich mal an den rhein oder ähnlich verschlägt kannst du mit na 0,40 er schnur nix mehr anfangen... Da lieber ne gescheite 0.60 er leitner oder ähnlich! Rolle würde ich ne penn slammer, penn ssv oder ssm 8500-10500, penn sargus 8000 oder ne quantum big pit nehmen. Unicat warlock90 geht sicherlich auch noch! Aber an der rolle, schnur und den kleinteilen würde ich nicht sparen sonst kanns ganz schnell schief gehn! Spar lieber noch ein bisschen, dafür hast du dann material das auch ein paar jahre hebt! Alles drum und dran mit allen kleinteilen usw bist du ganz locker bei 700€ für ne 2er kombo!

Lg


----------



## Trollwut (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Guter Post!
Grob überschlagen: Rute :100-150
Rolle: 100
Schnur: 30-60
Haken, Wirbel, Kleinteile: 50

~ 350
Das ganze mal 2 für 2 Kombos ist 700.
Nicht eben billig, aber in dem Bereich hast du dann was ordentliches, womit du auch mal in Italien fischen kannst und hast was, was auch länger hält. Teurer geht natürlich immer.

Alternativ billiger kaufen und dann den erstbesten 130er Fisch in der kräftigen Strömung verlieren. Gerade, wenn man noch kaum Erfahrung hat


----------



## howmuchisthefish (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß nich, obs dann gleich das sinnvollste is, sich irgendwelche Ruten online zu bestellen und gleich auf die "Flussmonster" losgehn zu wollen. nichts gegen dich, aber ich halt das nicht für sooo sinnvoll


Keine Sorge, das hatte ich so auch garnicht vor! 

Ich wollte die Wallerrute einfach schonmal zuhause liegen haben und in den nächsten paar Monaten *vielleicht* mal zum Fischen mitnehmen und sie nebenbei ans Wasser legen. Ich wollte jetzt nicht vom ersten Tag an, gezielt auf Waller.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Wir kommen ja aus der gleichen Ecke und daher weiß ich, dass du höchstwahrscheinlich an Rhein oder Neckar angeln wirst.
Es gibt noch einen Faktor beim Wallerfischen, den du nicht außer acht lassen solltest, Wallerangeln ist Teamangeln.
Es gibt durchaus Situationen, wo du froh sein wirst, nicht alleine z.b. auf den Steinpackungen am Rhein des Nachts rumzuturnen, eventuell mit einem 2m Fisch am Band!
Es ist nämlich nicht so, dass man Einfluß auf die Größe der Fische hat, die einem an den Haken gehen und im Rhein ist bis 2,60m alles möglich!

Hier nur mal so, was du eventuell erwarten kannst:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_CI46W7IRQ

Für diese Mitchelrute würde ich dir wirklich die 760er Slammer nahelegen und eine nicht zu dünne Schnur (40kg+). Günstig und brauchbar ist z.B. Gigaline!
Die schicken dir sogar ne Schnurprobe bei Bedarf.
Auch bei den nötigen Kleinteilen, Haken, Wirbel und Vorfach, solltest du auf Markenqualität setzen, diese Bestandteile sind eigentlich der wichtigste Teil deiner Ausrüstung!

Jürgen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Ja, wir sind so ziemlich aus der selben Ecke. Aber da ich *noch* keinen Fischereischein habe, gehe ich ab Februar nur nach Frankreich! In Deutschland nur zu einem bestimmten Forellenpuff...dort weiß ich wie es funktioniert und der "Alte" weiß auch dass ich keinen Schein habe.
Forellen sind kein Thema.

Nur möchte ich keine dressierten Forellen mehr, das macht echt keinen Spaß. Will wilde Fische fangen, oder es zumindest versuchen.

In Lauterbourg (Frankreich) habe ich mit der Karte 11 verschiedene Gewässer. Rhein, Altrheinsee, Rheinhafen, einige Kiesgruben und die Lauter selbst (kleiner Bach/Fluss).

Alleine werde ich die nächsten paar Monate sowieso nie gehen. Habe mindestens 2 Kollegen, die mit mir kommen. Einer davon mit Schein, so dass er mir was zeigen kann usw.

Was ich vom Angeln weiß, habe ich von 2 guten Kollegen, die den Schein haben und seit Jahren fischen.
Den Rest habe ich hier aus dem Forum, anderen Foren und diversen Informationsseiten. Youtube mag ich nicht so gerne zum lernen...nutze ich sehr selten und meißt nur zum Zeitvertreib und aus Neugier.

Zuhause habe ich das Prüfungsbuch von 2012 liegen. In den nächsten Tagen melde ich mich zum Lehrgang und Prüfung an. Dann bekomme ich unnötigerweise das Aktuelle Prüfungsbuch und hoffe dass ich im Mai die Prüfung schaffe. Ansonsten muss ich länger auf Frankreich ausweichen.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*



> Dann bekomme ich unnötigerweise das Aktuelle Prüfungsbuch und hoffe dass ich im Mai die Prüfung schaffe.


Das mit den Lehrmitteln ist nur dazu da, die Verbandskasse zu füllen. Interessant zum lernen ist die CD welche du dazu bekommst, aber dass könnten die auch online stellen, verdienen sie nur nichts mehr daran.
Die Prüfung wirst du sicher schaffen, die haben schon weitaus dümmere hinbekommen!
Dann wünsche ich ein gutes Gelingen!

Jürgen


----------



## howmuchisthefish (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Danke und das hoffe ich auch. Werde den Intensivkurs in Mannheim machen. Weil wir hier in der Pfalz nur normale Lehrgänge haben, die sich über ganze DREI Monate ziehen. 

Bin Schichtarbeiter und würde das anders nicht machen können.


----------



## howmuchisthefish (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Hab mich nun für die Penn Slammer 760 entschieden. Muss nur schauen wo ich sie bestelle.

Edit: Bei Gerlinger kostet sie 100€ und bei der Angeldomäne nur 65€! Heute schnell bestellen, bevor das wer mitkriegt


----------



## howmuchisthefish (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was können diese Ruten?*

Kann ich die geflochtene unterfüttern?

Wenn ja, mit welcher Monostärke? Sollte sich die Stärke der Mono, an der geflochtenen richten?

Kann ich zum unterfüttern nicht einfach das billigste nehmen, was der Markt hergibt? Ich sehe ja sonst keinen tieferen Sinn und Zweck der Mono zum unterfüttern?

Edit: Ach egal, ich bespule die komplette Rolle einfach mit geflochtener. Auf die paar Meter/Euro kommt es mir auch nicht an...


----------

